# Zipps on the Colnago



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Thoughts?


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*Zipps*

I've ridden a set of non-Firecrest 808 extensively, both on my tri and road bike, and they're pretty nice wheels. Takes a bit to spin them up but they "keep" speed for certain. If the marketing's got any truth the Firecrest should be easier to handle in windy conditions, but I never had any trouble with mine up to around 25 mph winds, at which point just about any non-box wheel set is gonna take some thought and effort to control. Put some good tubular tires on them (I'm assuming these are tubulars), don't cheap out, and do split a tiny bottle of Stan's between the two.

All that said, I now ride, and hands down prefer Lightweights.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

They are 2012 Firecrest 808 Beyond Blacks. Much lighter and stronger then the alloy rimmed models of previous generation (wider bearing track, bla bla bla). I considered tubulars (Mavic Cosmic Carbone 80's) but I require clinchers and want something 60mm or deeper with a carbon braking surface. At $2900 a set retail I hardly feel as though I would be cheaping out and while I do love the Lightweights, I can get a pro rate on Zipp wheels. I'm sold on the idea of carbon clinchers but really wish there was something between a 404 (50mm) and an 808. I had HED Jet 6's before but am looking for something without an alloy rim that has a wider Firecrest (HED C2) width. Seems like options are limited.


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

If you're looking at carbon rimmed clinchers I would only otherwise look at Reynolds. I owned a set of Stratus DV several years ago when they were among the first, if not THE first, to go to market with carbon clinchers (back when Zipp said they were unsafe) and I moved from those to tubulars as nothing clincher would come close to the ride the Reynolds gave. At pro-pricing I'd say you made the right choice.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd try 404 front (it's 58mm, not 50), 808* rear (81mm) if only for aestetics.
My $0.02 that that combo will be televised this Saturday.

I'd build the bike up with white saddle, stem and bars. I think that would quiet the graphics on the frame and wheels somewhat.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope you plan to remove all those gawdy stickers


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

no no no no no.......Zipp for Cervelo......but NOT Colnago.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get Boras, you have now a Bora 80 in dark labels if that is your thing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

404 front, 808 rear. Remove all stickers. Everybody will be able to tell they're Zipps anyway at the coffee shop.
I've made up my mind.


----------

